# Inter - Juve: 24 ottobre 2021 ore 20:45. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (20 Ottobre 2021)

Inter - Juventus, big match della prossima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 24 ottobre 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.

Dove vedere Inter - Juventus in tv?

Diretta esclusiva su DAZN dalle ore 20:45

Seguiranno news e comenti


----------



## rossonero71 (20 Ottobre 2021)

0-1


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Ottobre 2021)

se devo scegliere un risultato che non sia X, spero che vinca l'Inde 
Allegri mi fa troppa più paura rispetto a mister "spiaze"


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Ottobre 2021)

Se vincono i gobbacci, non li ferma più nessuno.


----------



## davidelynch (21 Ottobre 2021)

Spero in un meteorite.


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Ottobre 2021)

davidelynch ha scritto:


> Spero in un meteorite.


Così ci leviamo 3 problemi in un colpo solo,compresa la demolizione di San Siro.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Juventus, big match della prossima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 24 ottobre 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Inter - Juventus in tv?
> 
> ...


Partita da gustare con pizza , birra, rutto libero e..... i nostri 3 punti ovviamente in tasca.


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Partita da gustare con pizza , birra, rutto libero e..... i nostri 3 punti ovviamente in tasca.


I rutti ovviamente rivolti verso il televisore,gli interpreti di ciò che guarderemo ne sono degni.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Ottobre 2021)

davidelynch ha scritto:


> Spero in un meteorite.


E' quello che ci auguriamo sempre, purtroppo gli unici meteoriti passati finora sono quelli che colpiscono i nostri giocatori


----------



## hiei87 (21 Ottobre 2021)

Spero nell'inter, ma vinceranno i gobbi, probabilmente 1 a 0


----------



## Swaitak (21 Ottobre 2021)

x, al limite 1. Chi sostituisce Orsacchio?


----------



## Solo (21 Ottobre 2021)

Sarà l'ennesima partita oscena grazie ad Acciuga ed il suo """""calcio"""" 

Spero in un pareggio, o vittoria delle melme, i gobbi si stanno gasando troppo.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Ottobre 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Sarà l'ennesima partita oscena grazie ad Acciuga ed il suo """""calcio""""
> 
> Spero in un pareggio, o vittoria delle melme, i gobbi si stanno gasando troppo.


L'unica cosa certa è che non vincerà lo spettacolo.
Allegri è una garanzia.

Dal calcio fluido al calcio semplice.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (21 Ottobre 2021)

Inter molto più forte e da temere della Juve. Ideale sarebbe un pareggio, importante è che in nessun modo vinca l'Inter. L'anno scorso dalla vittoria contro la Juve è iniziata la loro marcia trionfale.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Ottobre 2021)

Intanto la prova tv,quella maledetta prova tv che avrebbe dovuto lasciare a casa per X partite i vari Lautaro,Dumfries e Barella,come al solito non ha funzionato.

Giustamente si attacca sempre la giuve per i favori arbitrali,ma anche l'inda,in quanto a favori è sempree la n°2.
Già dall'anno scorso il duo Conte/Oriali poteva praticamente entrare in campo senza alcuna sanzione.
Come la giuve,anche i giocatori dell'inda potevano accerchiare l'arbitro,mettergli le mani addosso e non essere espulsi.

E vedo che quest'anno non è cambiato nulla : i giocatori dell'Inda possono tranquillamente iniziare risse,rincorrere gli avversari in cerca di un contatto fisico e continuare a minacciare anche dopo il triplice fischio finale.
Risultato ? 0 sanzioni. Zero !

Se ci fosse stato Ibra al posto di Dumfries (o Lautaro) sarebbe finito su tutti i giornali e avrebbe preso minimo 3 giornate di squalifica.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (21 Ottobre 2021)

Non deve vincere la Juventus. Il risultato ideale sarebbe una X, ma l'importante è che i rubentini non la portino a casa, bisogna dar loro una mazzata prima che ricomincino a crederci sul serio.


----------



## unbreakable (21 Ottobre 2021)

se noi continuiamo a vincere non ci sono problemi..

detto questo in ottica champion's se vince l'inter mandiamo la juve a -11 invece se vince la juve, mandiamo l'inter a -8..con un pari una a -7 e l'altra a -10.. ergo bisogna vincere in ogni caso a bologna..

finisca come finisca speriamo in qualche infortunio importante..importante sono i nostri tre punti


----------



## Route66 (21 Ottobre 2021)

Il pareggio(magari con rissa finale espulsioni e conseguenti squalifiche...) sarebbe penalizzante per entrambe anche e soprattutto nel caso di una nostra non vittoria a Bologna.


----------



## Lo Gnu (24 Ottobre 2021)

Vincerà la Juve con una ladrata


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Ottobre 2021)

La Juve non deve vincere, è l'unica certezza che ho.

Poi al resto non penso, non posso certo tifare per gli sfigati.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (24 Ottobre 2021)

non capisco il timore generalizzato della rube. è molto più importante che perda punti l'inter che resta la squadra più forte del campionato


----------



## pazzomania (24 Ottobre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> non capisco il timore generalizzato della rube. è molto più importante che perda punti l'inter che resta la squadra più forte del campionato



Il risultato migliore è ovviamente un bel pareggione.


----------



## Buciadignho (24 Ottobre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> non capisco il timore generalizzato della rube. è molto più importante che perda punti l'inter che resta la squadra più forte del campionato


Quando si nomina la Juve o Allegri non capisco percé scatti un complesso assurdo. Dopo la razzolata scorsa poi, dove abbiamo dominato a casa loro e solo un Napoli pasticcione gli ha salvati dal disastro...

Meglio pareggio, non mi fascio la testa su nessun risultato. 1 x 2 sono contento uguale


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (24 Ottobre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Il risultato migliore è ovviamente un bel pareggione.


chiaramente. ma se dovessi scegliere con una pistola alla tempia meglio un 2. Una vittoria autoritarie delle melme li lancerebbe a razzo esattamente come accaduto lo scorso anno


----------



## ILMAGO (24 Ottobre 2021)

meglio vinca l'inter, per tenere la juve sotto di 10 punti.
l'obiettivo primario è finire nelle prime 4, e allontanarsi con napoli e inter distanziando le altre va benissimo in questa fase.
Al campionato ci si penserà da febbraio in avanti (post coppa d'africa) a seconda di come saremo posizionati, fino ad allora unico obiettivo staccare più punti possibili il 5 posto.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (24 Ottobre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> chiaramente. ma se dovessi scegliere con una pistola alla tempia meglio un 2. Una vittoria autoritarie delle melme li lancerebbe a razzo esattamente come accaduto lo scorso anno



ma lo scorso anno avevano Lukaku, Hakimi, Eriksen e Conte oltre a una salute di ferro di tutti, zero infortuni praticamente. Quel loro girone da 50 e passi punti al ritorno non è ripetibile, anche perchè sono più scarsi.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (24 Ottobre 2021)

risultato che non mi interessa più di tanto, X risultato migliore ma inutile fare i conti ora. Anche perchè devono farli loro su di noi e non il contrario.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Ottobre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> chiaramente. ma se dovessi scegliere con una pistola alla tempia meglio un 2. Una vittoria autoritarie delle melme li lancerebbe a razzo esattamente come accaduto lo scorso anno


Se mi puntassero una pistola alla tempia io invece finirei probabilmente morto ahahaha

Non saprei davvero chi scegliere, in fondo se ci pensi una vale l' altra


----------



## LukeLike (24 Ottobre 2021)

Chiesa parte dalla panchina. Dentro Berna.


----------



## Buciadignho (24 Ottobre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Chiesa parte dalla panchina. Dentro Berna.


Difesa a 3, o a 5  con Bonucci-Chiellini-Danilo centrali e esterni Quadrado e Sandro. 

Anzi, conoscendo Max si prospetta difesa a 11. Che scempio, prepariamoci ad una partita orrenda da 1-2 gol massimo.


----------



## Pit96 (24 Ottobre 2021)

Sono curioso di vedere dove sarà l'Inter dopo questa partita. Avrà avuto le nostre stesse identiche partite tranne 3: loro contro Fiorentina, Sassuolo e Genoa, noi contro Spezia, Venezia e Cagliari. Quindi loro un calendario un po' più difficile del nostro (con almeno 5 punti in meno di noi). 
Il risultato migliore sarebbe il pareggio secondo me


----------



## Simo98 (24 Ottobre 2021)

Pronto a gustarmi il calcio di Allegri


----------



## BossKilla7 (24 Ottobre 2021)

Ho proprio il sentore di rubacchiata stasera da parte della Juventus. In ogni caso ci divertiremo, calendario per entrambe che più crudele non si può


----------



## Ecthelion (24 Ottobre 2021)

Spero in un furto stellare al 98⁰ dei ladri torinesi con panchine in campo per rissa senza quartiere, match di kickboxing, squalifiche multiple e radiazioni. Insomma, appena un po' meno del vostro meteorite.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (24 Ottobre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma lo scorso anno avevano Lukaku, Hakimi, Eriksen e Conte oltre a una salute di ferro di tutti, zero infortuni praticamente. Quel loro girone da 50 e passi punti al ritorno non è ripetibile, anche perchè sono più scarsi.


Per me restano la squadra da battere


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Intanto la prova tv,quella maledetta prova tv che avrebbe dovuto lasciare a casa per X partite i vari Lautaro,Dumfries e Barella,come al solito non ha funzionato.
> 
> Giustamente si attacca sempre la giuve per i favori arbitrali,ma anche l'inda,in quanto a favori è sempree la n°2.
> Già dall'anno scorso il duo Conte/Oriali poteva praticamente entrare in campo senza alcuna sanzione.
> ...


Quelli dell'inter fanno quello che gli pare.


----------



## Solo (24 Ottobre 2021)

Dai, un bel pareggio anche qui e per noi viene fuori un turno di campionato favoloso.


----------



## meteoras1982 (24 Ottobre 2021)

Altro pareggino sarebbe il top!!!!


----------



## Buciadignho (24 Ottobre 2021)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> *Spero in un furto stellare al 98⁰ dei ladri torinesi *con panchine in campo per rissa senza quartiere, match di kickboxing, squalifiche multiple e radiazioni. Insomma, appena un po' meno del vostro meteorite.


L’ambiente Inter esploderebbe definitivamente, certe cose non le reggono proprio  

1 x 2 , mi frega poco. Meglio X, ma godo in tutti i casi.


----------



## David Gilmour (24 Ottobre 2021)

Non ce la faccio ad augurarmi una vittoria della fogna senza colore, neanche per il superiore interesse di classifica. Più lontani stanno, meglio è.
1) Asteroide 
2) Pareggio con feriti ed espulsi 
3) Vittoria dei nati dopo con furto osceno.


----------



## meteoras1982 (24 Ottobre 2021)

Pareggio a tutti costi dai!!


----------



## SoloMVB (24 Ottobre 2021)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Non ce la faccio ad augurarmi una vittoria della fogna senza colore, neanche per il superiore interesse di classifica. Più lontani stanno, meglio è.
> 1) Asteroide
> 2) Pareggio con feriti ed espulsi
> 3) Vittoria dei nati dopo con furto osceno.


L'ho detto l'altra volta che quì dentro ce n'è di gente lucida,quella che per te è la terza opzione per me è tranquillamente la prima.


----------



## Baba (24 Ottobre 2021)

Un pareggio sarebbe l’ideale ma se proprio deve vincere una delle due.. di pancia dico Juve


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Ottobre 2021)

Napoli e Inter stanno riuscendo a dare comunità con l'11 titolare .
Barella impressionante, sembra tiramolla: rimbalza ma si rompe mai.
Ma è umano?


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Ottobre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> L'ho detto l'altra volta che quì dentro ce n'è di gente lucida,quella che per te è la terza opzione per me è tranquillamente la prima.


Ma scusa, l'ultimo scontro tra loro come è andato?
Cuadrado li ha portati in Champions in tuffo.
La ciliegina l'ha messa hysai.


----------



## SoloMVB (24 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma scusa, l'ultimo scontro tra loro come è andato?
> Cuadrado li ha portati in Champions in tuffo.
> La ciliegina l'ha messa hysai.


Non dirlo a me,non vivo sulle nuvole,io.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Ottobre 2021)

Mi pare che DAZN abbia migliorato tantissimo la qualità video questa settimana.


----------



## meteoras1982 (24 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mi pare che DAZN abbia migliorato tantissimo la qualità video questa settimana.



Io vedo perfetto da 2 mesi.


----------



## Solo (24 Ottobre 2021)

Mezza papera di Handanovic


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Ottobre 2021)

Poi ci lamentiamo che in serie a si gioca sotto ritmo..
Fin quando gli arbitri continuano a fischiare i falli alla Cuadrado cresceremo MAI.
Cuadrado è un male per il nostro movimento calcistico.


----------



## Buciadignho (24 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Poi ci lamentiamo che in serie a si gioca sotto ritmo..
> Fin quando gli arbitri continuano a fischiare i falli alla Cuadrado cresceremo MAI.
> Cuadrado è un male per il nostro movimento calcistico.


Non so se sia colpa di Quadrado, qui si arriva da anni di arbitraggi "clementi" ai contattini. Basta pensare come chiunque venga in Italia si abitui in un batter d'occhio al metro arbitrale a dir poco clemente. Prima di tutto comincino a non fischiare ogni minimo contatto, ed i passi avanti li vedo (oggi Udinese-Atalanta é stata veramente piacevole per esempio). Ci vorrà molto tempo temo...


----------



## admin (24 Ottobre 2021)

Ma quanto segna sto Geko?


----------



## Solo (24 Ottobre 2021)

Assist involontario della balistica turca


----------



## Zenos (24 Ottobre 2021)

Azz la turca


----------



## meteoras1982 (24 Ottobre 2021)

Le melme rubentine gia' sotto eh ? Ah ah


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Ottobre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Non so se sia colpa di Quadrado, qui si arriva da anni di arbitraggi "clementi" ai contattini. Basta pensare come chiunque venga in Italia si abitui in un batter d'occhio al metro arbitrale a dir poco clemente. Prima di tutto comincino a non fischiare ogni minimo contatto, ed i passi avanti li vedo (oggi Udinese-Atalanta é stata veramente piacevole per esempio). Ci vorrà molto tempo temo...


Servono uomini in campo, non bambole. 
Se a Cuadrado non gliene fischi più poi vedi come sta in piedi.


----------



## SoloMVB (24 Ottobre 2021)

La balistica ogni tanto ne fa una buona.


----------



## David Gilmour (24 Ottobre 2021)

La turca l'aveva mandata in tribuna e una deviazione l'ha trasformata in una traversa/assist.


----------



## Solo (24 Ottobre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> La balistica ogni tanto ne fa una buona.


Minchia che culo, faccia di Locatelli, incrocio e poi dritta sui piedi di Dzeko...


----------



## kYMERA (24 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ma quanto segna sto Geko?



35 anni, per questi sembra che invece l'età non conta niente.
Solo i nostri sono da geriatria.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Ottobre 2021)

L'inter potrebbe giocare una stagione intera con 11 giocatori. 
Impressionante.
Sempre gli stessi.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Ottobre 2021)

Ma laureato una palla l'ha toccata?


----------



## Simo98 (24 Ottobre 2021)

Juve scandalosa
Se non fosse per Allegri finirebbero decimi


----------



## Cantastorie (24 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> L'inter potrebbe giocare una stagione intera con 11 giocatori.
> Impressionante.
> Sempre gli stessi.


E non hanno più Pintus come preparatore, quindi propendo per il fatto che abbiano un culo sfacciato.

Certo che quell'altro ne ha uno buono e lo tiene in panchina... Lo userà come arma tattica?


----------



## Solo (24 Ottobre 2021)

Pardo è proprio un babbeo, ma perché non torna da quei cessi di sky?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Ottobre 2021)

Gobbi abbastanza morti, vedremo se arbitro e VAR andranno in soccorso.


----------



## kYMERA (24 Ottobre 2021)

Quelli dell'Inter corrono x2 rispetto alla Juventus. Speriamo si stanchino per bene per il turno settimanale.
Certo che a questi non si rompe mai nessuno... ma come caspita è


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Ottobre 2021)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> E non hanno più Pintus come preparatore, quindi propendo per il fatto che abbiano un culo sfacciato.
> 
> Certo che quell'altro ne ha uno buono e lo tiene in panchina... Lo userà come arma tattica?


Troppo anarchico per il suo calcio semplice .
I calciatori della Juventus si muovono come gli omini del calcio balilla.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Ottobre 2021)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Juve scandalosa
> Se non fosse per Allegri finirebbero decimi



No, scusa, per me é proprio l'opposto. Allegri é un peso per loro.
In panchina ha Dybala e Chiesa, in campo ha mandato i soliti Kulusevski, Bernadeschi e Cuadrado.
Dopo l'infortunio e vantaggio del Inter ha dovuto togliere Bernadeschi....ed ha inserito Bentancur.

Per me il suo anticalcio tutto difesa e contropiede non c'entra piu col calcio d'oggi. Almeno se hai una squadra che non domina nei singoli (come lo fece la prima Juve di Allegri).


----------



## bmb (24 Ottobre 2021)

Dubito che Guida al permetta che la Juve al 24 ottobre sia a meno undici (-11) dal Milan.


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (24 Ottobre 2021)

i ladri la ribaltano. Segnatevelo


----------



## Love (24 Ottobre 2021)

che squadra ridicola hanno i gobbi??? parlo degli 11 di stasera...mamma mia che squallore.


----------



## meteoras1982 (24 Ottobre 2021)

L'anticalcio per eccellezza sta Rubentus, squallore unico mamma mia!!


----------



## Theochedeo (24 Ottobre 2021)

Dejanilgeniodomina84 ha scritto:


> i ladri la ribaltano. Segnatevelo


Mai nella vita


----------



## Hellscream (24 Ottobre 2021)

I mafiosi giocano TOTALMENTE a caso.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Ottobre 2021)

Love ha scritto:


> che squadra ridicola hanno i gobbi??? parlo degli 11 di stasera...mamma mia che squallore.


Hanno due giocatori che possono fare la differenza: Dybala e Chiesa. Entrambi in panchina.

Il resto della squadra? Glorie del ciclo d'oro e medioman strapagati. Si salvano in pochi


----------



## Goro (24 Ottobre 2021)

Love ha scritto:


> che squadra ridicola hanno i gobbi??? parlo degli 11 di stasera...mamma mia che squallore.


La stampa cerca di far passare Bernardeschi come rinato, Locatelli tantissima qualità, Kulusevski in crescita... poi per fortuna parla il campo


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Ottobre 2021)

Allegri gioca come si giocava 10 anni fa


----------



## meteoras1982 (24 Ottobre 2021)

Inguardabili e indecenti ah ah godo!!


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Ottobre 2021)

Ma del fenomeno Locatelli ne vogliamo parlare?
Top pure lui.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Ottobre 2021)

Speriamo riescano a pareggiarla.
Noi tra poco avremo il derby con tatarusanu tra i pali.

dobbiamo mettere quanto più fieno possibile in cascina


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Ottobre 2021)

E' off topic, ma da quando c'è dazn noto che durante le partite di cartello la mia linea internet perde un botto di velocità, ste melme stanno intasando tutta la rete internet, pure di chi non sta seguendo le partite.

Qualcuno può confermare questa cosa?


----------



## meteoras1982 (24 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma del fenomeno Locatelli ne vogliamo parlare?
> Top pure lui.



Ah ah infatti indecente anche lui e super esaltato dai giornalisti.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Speriamo riescano a pareggiarla.
> Noi tra poco avremo il derby con tatarusanu tra i pali.
> 
> dobbiamo mettere quanto più fieno possibile in cascina


Nel mese dei morti il conte pacula ci stupirà.


----------



## Ecthelion (24 Ottobre 2021)

Che squadraccia la Rubentus mamma mia.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (24 Ottobre 2021)

Che brutta partita. Noi andiamo il doppio di sti qui


----------



## David Gilmour (24 Ottobre 2021)

Barella è ovunque. Impressionante. Un moto perpetuo.


----------



## Kayl (24 Ottobre 2021)

Inzaghi ha visto Dybala e Chiesa scaldarsi ed è corso ai ripari cavando Calha.XD


----------



## Ecthelion (24 Ottobre 2021)

Il mio sogno, come già scritto, Dybala che si tuffa in area al 95⁰ e rigore fasullo per la Rube, rissa in campo con multiple espulsioni e squalifiche infinite.


----------



## David Gilmour (24 Ottobre 2021)

Il trio dell'odio: Cuadrado-Chiesa-Dybala.
Dalla piattaforma 10 metri a voi la linea.


----------



## Simo98 (24 Ottobre 2021)

Mi sto addormentando


----------



## kYMERA (24 Ottobre 2021)

Mamma mia Chiesa quanto lo vorrei sulla nostra fascia destra.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Ottobre 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Mamma mia Chiesa quanto lo vorrei sulla nostra fascia destra.



Va beh vinci facile ehehe

Comunque visto che ad Allegri non sembra piacere troppo....

Peccato abbia la faccia proprio da gobbo sto Chiesa


----------



## Solo (24 Ottobre 2021)

Entra Re Kaio e segna, me lo sento


----------



## kYMERA (24 Ottobre 2021)

Attenzioneeee VAR per rigore Juve


----------



## jumpy65 (24 Ottobre 2021)

Rigore


----------



## kYMERA (24 Ottobre 2021)

Rigore Juventus


----------



## Solo (24 Ottobre 2021)

Rigore inventato, godo ahahahahahah


----------



## David Gilmour (24 Ottobre 2021)

On field review per rigore Juve


----------



## admin (24 Ottobre 2021)

Rigore per i gobbi ovviamente


----------



## Simo98 (24 Ottobre 2021)

Eccolo il rigore ahahaha
A noi ci va bene, guadagniamo punti su entrambi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Gobbi abbastanza morti, vedremo se arbitro e VAR andranno in soccorso.



ahahaahahahahahahh eccoooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## kYMERA (24 Ottobre 2021)

E parte la prima espulsione per qualcuno in panchina dell'Inter. Daje


----------



## Tobi (24 Ottobre 2021)

C'era?


----------



## kekkopot (24 Ottobre 2021)

Chi aveva scommesso sul rigore al 90°?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Ottobre 2021)

Dumfries doveva essere espulso contro la Lazio.
Invece oggi gioca e regala un rigore importantissimo alla Juventus,

Incredibile, giustizia.


----------



## kYMERA (24 Ottobre 2021)

bene cosi.


----------



## Solo (24 Ottobre 2021)

Pareggio perfetto dai, adesso zero recupero e tutti a casa, dai dai dai


----------



## David Gilmour (24 Ottobre 2021)

Dumfries crande acuistoh!


----------



## Simo98 (24 Ottobre 2021)

Questi comunque fanno schifo ma i punti li fanno sempre
E secondo qualcuno non dovremmo preoccuparci...


----------



## GioCampo (24 Ottobre 2021)

Sono mesi che ci chiamano ladri e insinuano un costante favoritismo da parte degli arbitri nei nostri confronti. Rigore INESISTENTE dato ai veri ladri contro di loro. KARMA.


----------



## David Gilmour (24 Ottobre 2021)

Inzaghi s'è fatto buttare fuori. Dai che sono due punti guadagnati su entrambe!


----------



## pazzomania (24 Ottobre 2021)

Speriamo finisca così, ottimo il pareggio


----------



## kYMERA (24 Ottobre 2021)

GioCampo ha scritto:


> Sono mesi che ci chiamano ladri e insinuano un costante favoritismo da parte degli arbitri nei nostri confronti. Rigore INESISTENTE dato ai veri ladri contro di loro. KARMA.



Il fallo c'è. Possiamo discutere se questi contatti sono rigori o meno, ma alla prova del VAR questi sono tutti rigori.
Oggettivamente c'è, fesso Dumfries a fare un fallo inutile.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Ottobre 2021)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Questi comunque fanno schifo ma i punti li fanno sempre
> E secondo qualcuno non dovremmo preoccuparci...



Li tengono a galla in tutti i modi possibili.

E la partita non è finita...


----------



## hiei87 (24 Ottobre 2021)

Classico rigorino che solo il var può dare.


----------



## Kayl (24 Ottobre 2021)

sarebbe troppo bello guadagnare punti su tutte le altre big in una giornata sola..


----------



## kYMERA (24 Ottobre 2021)

Attenzione che questi la vincono pure alla fine.


----------



## GioCampo (24 Ottobre 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Il fallo c'è. Possiamo discutere se questi contatti sono rigori o meno, ma alla prova del VAR questi sono tutti rigori.
> Oggettivamente c'è, fesso Dumfries a fare un fallo inutile.


Fesso Dumfries sicuramente, ma io rigori del genere non li darei mai. Magari sbaglio io


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Ottobre 2021)

Dumfries fischiato dal proprio pubblico...per un semplice errore di gioco. Ah, Inter, non cambiare mai


----------



## Kayl (24 Ottobre 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Dumfries fischiato dal proprio pubblico...per un semplice errore di gioco. Ah, Inter, non cambiare mai


sbagliare in una partita così è pena capitale, vieni insultato di più solo se lo fai nel derby romano...


----------



## Solo (24 Ottobre 2021)

Sto godendo come un maiale. Rigore per me ridicolo, una roba del genere non si fischia in area. Però meglio così, risultato perfetto. Rubiamo punti a tutte le 6 sorelle. Giornata fantastica.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Ottobre 2021)

Ennesimo colpo gobbo ma questa volta dolce per noi.

Ottima giornata, vediamo di non sprecare tutto martedì.


----------



## kYMERA (24 Ottobre 2021)

GioCampo ha scritto:


> Fesso Dumfries sicuramente, ma io rigori del genere non li darei mai. Magari sbaglio io



Neanche io, però purtroppo questo è il calcio in Italia. Per questo poi in Europa quando ci prendono a calci ci scandalizziamo che non fischiano un fallo.


----------



## Andris (24 Ottobre 2021)

secondo scontro diretto di seguito rubacchiato
quattro punti quando ne meritavano zero


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Ottobre 2021)

Godo.


----------



## kekkopot (24 Ottobre 2021)

Ogni tanto la ladrata è servita ma era scontatissima: sta Juve è veramente oscena.


----------



## Swaitak (24 Ottobre 2021)

risultato lussuoso


----------



## Kayl (24 Ottobre 2021)

2 punti guadagnati su Napoli agganciato in vetta, Roma, Inter, Juve e Atalanta e 3 punti sulla Lazio.

Primi col Napoli, + 7 sull'Inter terza, +9 sulla Roma quarta e + 10 sull'Atalanta quinta.


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Ottobre 2021)

Il rigore è eccessivo, cosa che ovviamente moltiplica il godimento.


----------



## DavidGoffin (24 Ottobre 2021)

Solito rigorino scandaloso finale dei ladri e solita Juve che butta via tutto ma questa volta si gode perché guardiamo tutti dall esterno e soprattutto dall alto! 

Ahshsh non poteva capitare giornata migliore per noi


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Ottobre 2021)

Meglio di così era impossibile


----------



## Corpsegrinder (24 Ottobre 2021)

Poi con calma parleremo della leggenda metropolitana dell'Inter che "ha rimpiazzato adeguatamente Hakimi" grazie a Dumbfries.


----------



## LukeLike (24 Ottobre 2021)

Ma era qui che ci si stracciava le vesti per Dumfries e si decantavano le lodi Don Beppe, reo di aver sostituito egregiamente Hakimi?


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Ottobre 2021)

Boh io mi sarei incazzato se non ci avessero dato a noi questo rigore col var. Dumfries fa un intervento di una stupidità allucinante.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Ottobre 2021)

Rigore a parte,comunque è stata una partita oscena.
Una noia mortale


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Ottobre 2021)

Meglio di così solo un meteorite su San Siro.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Ottobre 2021)

Dumfries è uno scandalo, per me il rigore c'era.


----------



## Buciadignho (24 Ottobre 2021)

Non capisco i drammi per il rigore (dubbio) alla Juve. Ahahah, io sto esplodendo dalla gioia, gli scenari erano:

-Inter +5 e Juve +11
-Inter +8 e Juve +8
*-Inter +7 e Juve +10*

Mi sembra il miglior risultato per noi, soprattutto per i modi in cui é arrivato. Basta complessi, io dopo Manchester poi non riesco ad averne con nessuno (semifinale contro l'Inter e finale contro la Juve). Anzi, daico che i modi in cui é arrivato il pareggio sono acora più esaltanti e con il bel rischio di far scoppiare l'ambiente Interista notoriamente scuscettibile a questi episodi, ed infatti Inzaghi si é calato bene nella parte


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Ottobre 2021)

volevo il pareggio e pareggio è stato.

amen.
domenica goduriosa in totale relax.


----------



## egidiopersempre (24 Ottobre 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Il rigore è eccessivo, cosa che ovviamente moltiplica il godimento.


intervento scomposto e stupido... comunque il gol secondo me era nell'aria


----------



## Buciadignho (24 Ottobre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ma era qui che ci si stracciava le vesti per Dumfries e si decantavano le lodi Don Beppe, reo di aver sostituito egregiamente Hakimi?


"Inter fatta per Dumfries" é stupenda, +30 pagine di rosicamenti e suicidi collettivi per Dumfries ahahah, e quanti insulti a chi cercava di far notare che sono passati da Hakimi a Dumfries, o che hanno venduto il primo a 70M per prendere il secondo a 15M.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (24 Ottobre 2021)

è qui che si gode? oggi si prendono punti su tutte le 7 sorelle.


----------



## LukeLike (24 Ottobre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> "Inter fatta per Dumfries" é stupenda, +30 pagine di rosicamenti e suicidi collettivi per Dumfries ahahah, e quanti insulti a chi cercava di far notare che sono passati da Hakimi a Dumfries, o che hanno venduto il primo a 70M per prendere il secondo a 15M.


Seriamente 30 pagine nel thread di Dumfries?? Oh my... ma che ci hanno visto in sto robo? Siamo a livelli Ballo Tourè!! Anzi Ballo fa meno danni!


----------



## Love (24 Ottobre 2021)

su dazn c'è spiaze il piangina...


----------



## Milanoide (24 Ottobre 2021)

Spiaze


----------



## Corpsegrinder (24 Ottobre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> "Inter fatta per Dumfries" é stupenda, +30 pagine di rosicamenti e suicidi collettivi per Dumfries ahahah, e quanti insulti a chi cercava di far notare che sono passati da Hakimi a Dumfries, o che hanno venduto il primo a 70M per prendere il secondo a 15M.


AHAHAHAHAHAHAH.

Addirittura l'Inter ne usciva *rafforzata *
Ma poi dopo che avevano venduto Hakimi che era un mostro, praticamente un top player nel suo ruolo* *

Cioè è come se gli interisti avessero detto "caspita, il Milan ha venduto T.Silva e ha preso Acerbi e Zapata, Galliani coi soldi è un mostro, beati i cugini che hanno un progetto così ambizioso"


----------



## Buciadignho (24 Ottobre 2021)

Al di là della goduria, ma che razza di spot é questo per il calcio Italiano? Una partita imbarazzante, se si pensa che era l'unica partita di livello in serata é una vergogna dover assistere e far assistere al mondo a questo scempio. Vi immaginate uno sceicco (come piace pensare su questi lidi) che si vede queste partite o un broadcaster che ha acquistato i diritti e che non vede premiato lo sforzo economico?

Allegri deve essere bandito dal calcio, ma perché dobbiamo sorbirci queste cose? Si capisce che questa ossessione per la vittoria é un male per il calcio? Magari vincerà, e farà piacere ai tifosi suoi, ma ci farà regredire di 20 anni in un colpo, oltre al fatto di danneggiarci a livello mondiale. Dopo l'Europeo pensavo veramente che ci stessimo finalmente liberando dalle etichette... Allegri non deve vincere, chi gioca a calcio cosi é un male per tutti, spero con tutto il cuore che il Milan continui su una strada diametralmente opposta.


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Ottobre 2021)

Solita pessima Juve. Allegri un tumore per il calcio italiano.

Ma stasera ha giocato molto male anche l'Inter che resta davvero legata alle giocate di qualche elemento di qualità. In generale giocano peggio della Lazio di Inzaghi.


----------



## Buciadignho (24 Ottobre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Seriamente 30 pagine nel thread di Dumfries?? Oh my... ma che ci hanno visto in sto robo? Siamo a livelli Ballo Tourè!! Anzi Ballo fa meno danni!


Incredibile ma vero, e poi ci sono i vari "Inter-Correa" o i "Koopmeiners all'Atalanta" che hanno prodotto risultati simili. Io non capiro' mai come faccia l'erba del vicino ad essere sempre più verde, 3/4 anni fa sicuramente, ma ora che il lavoro é fatto con coerenza e serietà continuare a sbavare per ogni fenomeno mediatico é esilerante ahah, soprattutto vatti a cercare per titolo la discussione "Inter fatta per Dumfries" , c'é da ridire a crepapelle.



Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAH.
> 
> Addirittura l'Inter ne usciva *rafforzata *
> Ma poi dopo che avevano venduto Hakimi che era un mostro, praticamente un top player nel suo ruolo**
> ...


Niente, é diventato già un idolo. Non ero sul forum ai tempi di Kondogbia, spero non sia stata una cosa simile.

Per me é, e sarà sempre: "Inter, é fatta per Dumfries" , lo chiamero' "é fatta" ad ogni occasione  . 

"Occhio che "é fatta" si sta lanciando sulla fascia!!!" , giocatore simbolo ormai. Poi non é detto che non si farà, ma credevo di avere a che fare con Dani Alves, peccato sia solo "é fatta".


----------



## Hellscream (24 Ottobre 2021)

Carogni che esulta perché la GGGIUVE è ancora in lotta per lo scudetto


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Ottobre 2021)

Dumfries un fenomeno clamoroso!


----------



## gabri65 (24 Ottobre 2021)

Balisticahhh breaking news:

"L'inutilità fatta persona."
"6 mln l'anno e tiriamo un sospiro di sollievo se non viene convocato"
"Fastidio alle gonadi dei tifosi."


----------



## Kayl (25 Ottobre 2021)

Allegri ha parlato di bella prestazione, gli juventini sono là a ringraziare la stupidità di Dumfries perché altrimenti non segnavano manco morti, rendetevi conto che Chiellini è stato fermato per fuorigioco negli ultimi minuti, giusto per far capire l'organizzazione dell'attacco della juve...


----------



## KILPIN_91 (25 Ottobre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Solita pessima Juve. Allegri un tumore per il calcio italiano.
> 
> Ma stasera ha giocato molto male anche l'Inter che resta davvero legata alle giocate di qualche elemento di qualità. In generale giocano peggio della Lazio di Inzaghi.


e ovviamente nel derby farà un partitone


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Ottobre 2021)

Se ci fosse Mai Dire Gol l'intervista di Dumfries di un paio di giorni fare sarebbe stata oggetto di scherno. Sull'eredità di Hakimi ha risposto: "Ha fatto uno splendido lavoro,ma non sento la pressione, credo in me stesso: ora è il mio turno"


----------



## folletto (25 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Rigore a parte,comunque è stata una partita oscena.
> Una noia mortale



Esatto, io ho smesso presto di guardarla, è mancato anche il pepe che in genere c'è in ladri vs melme


----------



## unbreakable (25 Ottobre 2021)

era impossibile che finissero con tanti gol roma napoli e inter juve non so se avete visto gli altri risultati del campionato dove ci sono stati tutti overoni..non dico sia sempre così..però se ci sono 6/7 over le rimamenti finiscono in under..
detto questo li faranno al ritorno gli over


----------



## Manue (25 Ottobre 2021)

Non so proprio come possa questa Juve vincere lo scudetto... boh


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Ottobre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> "Inter fatta per Dumfries" é stupenda, +30 pagine di rosicamenti e suicidi collettivi per Dumfries ahahah, e quanti insulti a chi cercava di far notare che sono passati da Hakimi a Dumfries, o che hanno venduto il primo a 70M per prendere il secondo a 15M.


E aspetta. Perchè piano piano emergerà anche la differenza tra Lukaku e Dzeko che è pure piu devastante per l'Inter.

La passata stagione il belga li ha tirati letteralmente fuori dalla melma prendendosi la squadra sulle spalle...


----------



## danjr (25 Ottobre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> E aspetta. Perchè piano piano emergerà anche la differenza tra Lukaku e Dzeko che è pure piu devastante per l'Inter.
> 
> La passata stagione il belga li ha tirati letteralmente fuori dalla melma prendendosi la squadra sulle spalle...


onestamente se c'è uno che sta facendo più di quello che ci si aspettava è proprio Dzeko.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (25 Ottobre 2021)

Ma che rigore hanno dato ai ladri? Ahaha


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Ottobre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> onestamente se c'è uno che sta facendo più di quello che ci si aspettava è proprio Dzeko.


Appunto. I nodi arriveranno al pettine vedrai. La differenza con Lukaku c'è e verrà fuori alla lunga.


----------



## danjr (25 Ottobre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Appunto. I nodi arriveranno al pettine vedrai. La differenza con Lukaku c'è e verrà fuori alla lunga.


Tra Lukaku giovane al top e Dzeko giovane al top prendo sempre il bosniaco… certo ora ha 35 anni è inevitabilmente rallenterà


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Ottobre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Tra Lukaku giovane al top e Dzeko giovane al top prendo sempre il bosniaco… certo ora ha 35 anni è inevitabilmente rallenterà


Dzeko è stato un giocatore umorale e discontinuo, cosa che lo ha fatto fallire al momento clou della carriera al City, pero è un attaccante fantastico.

Il punto è che è un ottimo attaccante adesso, non discuto questo, discuto il fatto che possa trascinare l'Inter allo scudetto come ha fatto Lukaku. Per me è assolutamente impossibile.


----------

